# Lil' Ranger's first kill



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, Dayhiker had mentioned that the UK guys kill loads of game with their Milbro style slingshots strung up with square rubbers.
Well... I just had to know if the Lil' Ranger (my take on the basic Milbro style) could be used to the same deadly effect by me.

Normally I'll use my Target Ranger and take whatever comes across my path using 1" X 11" straight cut gold theraband. But today I just grabbed a hand full of 3/8" steelies and took the Lil' Ranger out for a walk and left my regular .50 cal shooter at home.

I killed 6 grackles... my best shot was around 50 yards. Closest shot was around 50 feet.

The bird below was hit from about 100 feet and notice, THAT is the EXIT hole! Using 3/8" steel balls and strung up with 7/8" tapered to 5/8" X 8" fork to pouch length... really zings those balls out there.
The next time I take it out, I MAY try to use heavier bands and .50 cal... but only after I get my confidence up a little more though!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Good shooting! Good to see that you enjoy this small frames!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting Bill.
Philly


----------



## Qucifer (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice shot, and a beautiful frame too.

Q


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good shot..


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Good shooting Bill.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Grackle??







In the UK thats called a crow. Something i haven't shot yet with the slingshot, but many have fallen victim to my o/u!! Good shooting Bill you are an ace shot!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Cracking shot, thanks for posting.....its quite obvious that you do this all the time, feel free to share some more hunting pics and tales at any time







. I truly enjoy them from anyone.

Good looking frame as well.

Cheers - John


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> Grackle??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, that's just a large male grackle. Part of the reason I took the picture was because he was so large, almost as large as a crow.
The crows around here are VERY hard to kill. It's almost like they're psychic... If I go out and I'm not carrying a weapon they will sit up in the trees and caw caw caw... but if I have so much as a slingshot, they fly off immediately.
The only way I can get a crow around here is with my Ruger 10/22, because I can only get within about a 100 yards of one when packing heat.

Now, when I've been in town... the crows will sit in trees or even walk on the ground mere yards away, even if carrying something in hand. The country crows know better!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Grackle??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, that's just a large male grackle. Part of the reason I took the picture was because he was so large, almost as large as a crow.
The crows around here are VERY hard to kill. It's almost like they're psychic... If I go out and I'm not carrying a weapon they will sit up in the trees and caw caw caw... but if I have so much as a slingshot, they fly off immediately.
The only way I can get a crow around here is with my Ruger 10/22, because I can only get within about a 100 yards of one when packing heat.

Now, when I've been in town... the crows will sit in trees or even walk on the ground mere yards away, even if carrying something in hand. The country crows know better!
[/quote]

Yea we have that exact same problem this side of the pond, maybe thats why i haven't had success with the slingshot yet against them!! But i will keep trying


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Awesome kill man, I love hunting stories and pictures too. Whats the draw weight of those bands? I've used 15lb draw bands with small hex-nuts(6mm dia holes) and I've take 2 starlings with this set-up lol. Distance was 10-15 yards. I'm a pretty poor shot so there were a hundred misses b4 I killed em. Lol


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not sure what the draw weight is exactly... it feels like somewhere around 14 lbs. at full draw (42 inches).
The bands I used on it were 7/8" tapered to slightly more than 5/8" and about 8.5" from pouch to fork.

This setup will put a 3/8" steel ball straight through a piece of 1/4" birch plywood.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice shooting. Do you eat the thing?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> Nice shooting. Do you eat the thing?


*NO.*
Grackles are vermin around here.
Among the many problems they cause, coccidiosis in my young pups is the most irritating. If you leave a little chow down for your pups to snack on the grackles will come down, snag some and crap on the rest. Disgusting.
So I kill them all with no quarter.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool looking slingshot Bill ! Good shooting too !


----------

